# How do I rid Java Moss of Snails and Snail eggs?!?!



## fishfrenzy

I have alot of java moss in the corner of my 29g tank. I want to take about half out and add it to my new 10g fry tank I set up. But i dont want to worry about snails in it at all, I HATE SNAILS!! They are a PITA!! I dont like taking 20,30,40 min to pick them out when i clean the tanks. So if i could make sure no snails get in this tank, thats one less tank I have to worry about and about 45min-1hr I save on cleaning day 

I have heard about 3-4% bleach and 96-97% Water, keep it in there for about 30-60 sec or a little more. Then rinse and soak in a bucket of dechlorinated water for 5-10 min. But I have also read/heard that this could kill the java moss!!! Is this true or no?? how many ppl have successfully done this?? Is there another way to insure no snails or snail eggs are in the moss when I put it in the new tank?? 

Thanks for any/all help !!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I don't know about the Java moss much. But you may add some sorta loaches in to deal with your snails. Well, what are in the tanks?


----------



## Damon

Either remove it and rinse thoroughly under warm water, or let is soak in saltwater for an hour. Rinse again.


----------



## Jake

Alum - 10 teaspoons per gallon of water.. soak for 2-3 days.

Alum = aluminum sulfate and Alum USP . . . sold at pharmacies and grocery stores. 

After the 2-3 day soak, rinse plants and put in new tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Or, pick them up if you can see them  Are there many?


----------



## DavidDoyle

Mix a solution of 19 parts water to 1 part bleach.
Throw the moss in for two minutes.
Rinse it well under tap.
Drop into a bucket with good dose of Amquel added (this is an instant detoxifier).
Put the moss into the new tank.


----------



## fishfrenzy

thats for the help everyone, I will try the bleach solution, if that doesnt work i will try again with the ALUM solution. Thanks!!! and yes I have ALOT of snails in my tanks. Not sure how they got there but i wish they would all just disappear!!! LOL. thanks again!!..


----------



## Yeahbut

I have to ask for "trash snails" to feed Puffers. Java Moss in a brackish tank with a Spotted or Figure 8 Puffer? ..forgitaboutit.. Maybe consider the over all "value" of having one of these "E.T. looking little Teddy Bears" around to dip the Java Moss in his tank for a couple of days.


----------



## Fish n chips

Clown loach do the job :mrgreen:


----------



## midiamin

IF you want to do it the natural way, without chemicals try removing the largest snals first (these will be your major egg layers). The following week remove your next size smaller. The following week the next size and so forth and so on. In a month you will see a drastic change in your snail population. 


Have no fear, the plantman cometh....................


----------



## midiamin

IF you want to do it the natural way, without chemicals try removing the largest snals first (these will be your major egg layers). The following week remove your next size smaller. The following week the next size and so forth and so on. In a month you will see a drastic change in your snail population. 


Have no fear, the plantman cometh....................


----------



## guppycat

I agree with fish and chips the clown loach should do the trick.


----------



## frogyetta

I cant find snails in ANY of my local pet stores. I really want an apple snail. lol and you are killing your snail and i cant find one. i hate irony


----------



## Prez

frogyetta, they are talking of completely different snails. An Apple snail is probably from 10-200x larger than the snails on Java Moss. =)


----------



## frogyetta

i know that, i want the small ones too, the apple are nicer but i like them too


----------



## tungsram

This is the reason I got my first clown loach. Snail problem deminished dranatically in a couple weeks, and the loach 3x'd in size during that time.


----------



## Jake

http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1445


----------

